# Opus 433



## Retrograde Inversion (Nov 27, 2016)

I present my latest masterpiece, a work of stunning originality, sublime invention and the highest artistic merit:

http://picosong.com/dbZe/


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Is this really your Opus 433 or is it with a  towards all the discussions going on?


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

Stunning tremendous, can you turn it into a musical- I'm sure Andrew lloyd would be interested


----------



## Bettina (Sep 29, 2016)

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> Stunning tremendous, can you turn it into a musical- I'm sure Andrew lloyd would be interested


Yes, it could be a sequel to Andrew Lloyd Webber's Cats. We could call it "Cats in a Cage." :lol:


----------



## KjellPrytz (Dec 16, 2016)

First of all: I hear three tones and then total silence. Unless my computer fails this is my comment:
To me, it was Beethoven who introduced silence in music in his 9th symphony, ingenious of course. The dutch contribution to this year ESC also included silence and now Retrograde develops this idea into total perfection. 

Kjell


----------



## Sloe (May 9, 2014)

Pugg said:


> Is this really your Opus 433 or is it with a  towards all the discussions going on?


If all his compositions are like that I can see why he have come up to that opus number.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Sloe said:


> If all his compositions are like that I can see why he have come up to that opus number.


Should be bundled in to a complete works of.....


----------



## Czech composer (Feb 20, 2016)

Did someone listen till the end? This piece have stunning finale!


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Czech composer said:


> Did someone listen till the end? This piece have stunning finale!


You are good......:cheers:


----------

